# Shorter is not ashamed to put themselves ..



## gtparts (Oct 27, 2011)

up as an institution that is committed to faith in Christ. This bold move underscores the need to provide a Christ-centered faculty in a higher education environment. I am quite certain that the difference between Shorter and many other universities will be appreciated by a significant number of parents and students.

http://romenews-tribune.com/bookmar...ents+for+the+university#.TqlryoE0LSB.facebook


----------



## Buck Nasty (Oct 27, 2011)

Shorter Alum in the house!!!!


----------

